# Time To Pause Before Posting



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I would like everyone who posts in this area to pause and reflect on some recent posts. I hope a simple and to the point observation will be enough to get things back on track.

In the 10 years that I have been a member here (9 of those years as a Mod), I have never seen the moving toward rudeness that I have been reading in this area as has been posted in this past week.


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

While I am not sure if anyone took what I personally have been saying as rude, I could see how it could be taken that wayaranoid:. While I stand by what I said, personally attacking anyone here it is not my intent and I hope nobody took it that way. I would also hope that other posts from others were not intended to be rude as well. If there is a personal issue, I would hope that people are taking it to PM and not publicly mudslinging an individual. That indeed would be rude.


----------



## JeaneneR (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm hoping that nothing I've said has been considered rude. I haven't meant for it to taken that way. With some of the brain issues I deal with I don't always feel like I have as easy time with words as I should.


----------

